# house prices really!!!



## tonemar (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi everyone,
slowly but surely arranging a move to Spain. Will be a retiree, and of course will rent first and follow lots of good advice on these forums.

A question, looking at the wider Alicante area, many property web sites are showing 3 bed 2 bathroom bungalows with gardens solariums communial pools parking, in other words everything we have in mind. The prices are around 90 to 100K, my question have property prices really gone down that far, or, is it a 'call bird' to intice you in?

If they really are the prices, is this not the bonus for such as we, no mortgage, do not require a job, reasonable income on retirement, and a cash buyer
Love to hear your thoughts
T


----------



## nandnjudge2 (Oct 5, 2008)

Also look at Portugal, costs of running a house is much cheaper than Spain and far less crime and finally they love the Brits .


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tonemar said:


> Hi everyone,
> slowly but surely arranging a move to Spain. Will be a retiree, and of course will rent first and follow lots of good advice on these forums.
> 
> A question, looking at the wider Alicante area, many property web sites are showing 3 bed 2 bathroom bungalows with gardens solariums communial pools parking, in other words everything we have in mind. The prices are around 90 to 100K, my question have property prices really gone down that far, or, is it a 'call bird' to intice you in?
> ...


it depends on where - Alicante province is huge!!

where I am you wouldn't get what you want at that price (although you can get 2 beds on Cumbre del Sol )- but less than an hour in any direction you might well - certainly on Costa Blanca South


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

tonemar said:


> Hi everyone,
> slowly but surely arranging a move to Spain. Will be a retiree, and of course will rent first and follow lots of good advice on these forums.
> 
> A question, looking at the wider Alicante area, many property web sites are showing 3 bed 2 bathroom bungalows with gardens solariums communial pools parking, in other words everything we have in mind. The prices are around 90 to 100K, my question have property prices really gone down that far, or, is it a 'call bird' to intice you in?
> ...


Yes, prices have really dropped. Our 2 bedroom house is on the market for €10,000 less than we paid for it 8 years ago even though we have spent a lot of money improving it.

Where we are, just north of Alicante on the coast, you would not get the sort of house you describe for that price. You would be looking at least €200,000. I believe the south of Alicante might be a bit cheaper - not to everyone's taste though. It depends what sort of area you are looking for.

The best thing is to come out and have a good look around. There is a lot of property to choose from.


----------

